# brass and fresh water?



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

So I looked very hard for a plastic (pvc) fitting but couldn't find anything that would screw into my sump pump that I could hook a vinyl hose to the other end except a brass fitting.

Looks like this










Any suggestions? I'd ask but after googling up "brass and fish tanks" it didn't look to friendly at all.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Brass is absolutely fine in water. I googled up what you put up just to see what I would find. Those people who think you can leach copper out of brass must think you can leach iron out of stainless steel too.


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Brass will be fine underwater

Something like that in PVC would be available at a hydroponics store, I'm sure


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

If you are still looking try Fairview Fittings in Burnaby (Fairview Fittings And Manufacturing). Just take the two sides, show it to them and say 'I need something to connect this' and VOILA they'll find it.

Places like Home Depot and Rona don't seem to have the full range of fittings that you might need (plus they tend to not know the types of fittings as well as the specialist places)


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

what size thread to what size hose do you need ?...I have a bunch of different sized ones that are pvc....

EDIT: LOL just saw where you were located ....


----------

